# Radiodetection



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone use/familiar with there sewer inspection equipment? I'm looking for a new camera, I know everyone recommend Ridgid, just keeping my options open. The Radiodection units seems to be the same units General and Electric Eel sell also. 

http://www.radiodetection.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I know a couple guys with the system, and you're right it is the same as General. Not sure about Eel, I think Eel might of switched to them. The guys I know alwways end up sending their unit out for repairs on the camera head.

When it works it works great, just keep in your budget for repairs and have a standby system.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

My buddy has a General unit and I swear its in the shop more than in his hands. It may just be the nut behind the wheel.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

.Somebody posted about a repair shop for seesnake and other cameras not too long ago. He stated it was a father and son shop.Anyway I spoke with the son about sewer cameras and he was not impressed with the newer General cameras.Maybe someone else will remember the post.


----------

